# my new project



## whossbows (Jan 17, 2011)

dont know if i can pull it out of the land of broken dreams but gonna try,updates later


----------



## Al33 (Jan 17, 2011)

Looks like a real challenge ahead. Good luck!!!


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 17, 2011)

OUCH, dont look to good!!!


----------



## BkBigkid (Jan 17, 2011)

looks to be a tough one to do, 
Good luck with it.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 17, 2011)

Atlatil? (sp)


----------



## redman17 (Jan 17, 2011)

that's an ugly thing to see 

good luck


----------



## whossbows (Jan 18, 2011)

*step one*

step one


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 18, 2011)

Roadkill bow

Looks like a good start.


----------



## OconeeDan (Jan 18, 2011)

That is an ambitious project.  Wear your mouthpiece when you try it!
Dan


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 18, 2011)

OconeeDan said:


> That is an ambitious project.  Wear your mouthpiece when you try it!
> Dan


----------



## johnweaver (Jan 18, 2011)

Looks like a job for Mythbusters! just kiddin......


----------



## pine nut (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm going to try to be positive with you!  Good luck!


----------



## Dennis (Jan 18, 2011)

You might ought to get a helmut also


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 18, 2011)

That before pic. looks like a bad saw mill accident. 
Might want to leave those clamps in place for the first after shot pic. lol


----------



## whossbows (Jan 18, 2011)

i got to try to make sonny proud


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 18, 2011)

whossbows said:


> i got to try to make sonny proud



AWWWWW Jeff....you make Sonny and all the rest of us proud!!!!! Just by being yourself!!!!


----------



## whossbows (Jan 18, 2011)

i hope to make some little person happy when im done with this thing,i like the  name jeff has for it already'road kill'


----------



## whossbows (Jan 19, 2011)

*step #2*

step #2


----------



## Al33 (Jan 19, 2011)

Looking like you might pull it off. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 19, 2011)

By chance, did you run into a sale on clamps? 
Looking good. lol


----------



## whossbows (Jan 19, 2011)

got these clamps at the tool store at the bass pro shop in nashville.69 cents each,nice clamps,i need about 50 more


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 19, 2011)

I've stayed out of this thread, cause my mom always taught me........

Please wear safety gear when drawing this one!  Make sure you have a tiller tree to draw her on, and a long rope.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 19, 2011)

"Tho' I've belted you and flayed you.........You're a better man than I am Gunga Din." WOW!!!! Jeff, you just might pull thisun off!!!!



Barry Duggan said:


> By chance, did you run into a sale on clamps?
> Looking good. lol


You sure there's a bow under all them clamps??????



whossbows said:


> i hope to make some little person happy when im done with this thing,i like the  name Jeff has for it already "road kill"


I sure hope you road-test "Roadkill" out alot before gifting some little person with it!!!!  I'll bet Alan or Roy'll want to pull it!!!!!


----------



## whossbows (Jan 20, 2011)

*half way*

half way there


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 20, 2011)

She is sure looking good!


----------



## Steve Thompson (Jan 20, 2011)

Looks outstanding! Lets see what happens next.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 20, 2011)

looky there!!!!


----------



## Just BB (Jan 20, 2011)

Wish I had invested in Clamp Futures, I'd be a rich man right now...Good Luck


----------



## whossbows (Jan 20, 2011)

got to take a day off,slow and easy,dont want to mess up now


----------



## whossbows (Jan 23, 2011)

*step #3*

step #3 the other side


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 23, 2011)

If you don't mind me asking, what type of adhesive are you using for this application?


----------



## whossbows (Jan 23, 2011)

smooth on epoxy,2 part mix from 3 rivers


----------



## OconeeDan (Jan 23, 2011)

Well, let me tell you, I would have taken one look at that bow, and thrown it in the trash (actually I would have made a knife handle with it).
But the effort you are doing, you may pull this thing off.  I hope you do.
Do you think there will be a problem getting both limbs to be fairly evenly tillered?
Dan


----------



## whossbows (Jan 23, 2011)

i havent had any problem making the bows this way yet,just have to see,should have it finished by the end of the week


----------



## Slasher (Jan 23, 2011)

OconeeDan said:


> Well, let me tell you, I would have taken one look at that bow, and thrown it in the trash (actually I would have made a knife handle with it).
> Dan



I was thinking about how the riser would make a nice lamp... I saw that somewhere on one of these forums... But haven't seen one bad enough to use for that purpose... YET...

It's looking good... I hope it works well!!!


----------



## whossbows (Jan 24, 2011)

*almost done*

all done but the finish work


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 24, 2011)

Always nice to have a " test pilot"


----------



## gurn (Jan 24, 2011)

Man I'm impressed!! I guess you can make ah silk purse out of ah sows ear.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Jan 24, 2011)

Great work!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 24, 2011)

Well, look at this, nice work Jeff!


----------



## Al33 (Jan 24, 2011)

Who-whoosbows!!!! Good job Jeff!!!!!


----------



## pine nut (Jan 25, 2011)

Attaboy!  Looks like a great job!  I'm glad I had confidence in ya,'cause ya done me proud!


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 25, 2011)

I like how you get your wife to test it out for ya! Good job bringing it back from the dead!


----------



## johnweaver (Jan 25, 2011)

Can you take all of those clamps back to the store and get your money back now?  Just Askin.   Fantastic work brother.  I would never have believed it!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 25, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## 1brokenarrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Man thats great work, Id striped it down and made a door stop out of it. my hat is off!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 25, 2011)

very nice work!


----------



## whossbows (Jan 25, 2011)

i did check it on a tiller stick first and pulled it a bunch of times,but she dont know that,it will be nice for a youngster,came out 20lb@24in,finish working on it in a day or two


----------



## Necedah (Jan 25, 2011)

This thread started out as one of those "Ya'll watch this" things and I didn't even look at it for several days, but when it kept popping back up to the top, I figured I better check it out, and dang if it didn't work. 
That's amazing Jeff!
I am so impressed! 

Dave


----------



## fountain (Jan 25, 2011)

I got an old canebreak that delaminted between the limbs.   Reckon this process would work on it?


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 25, 2011)

Good Job Jeff!!!!


----------



## whossbows (Jan 26, 2011)

*all done*

all done,my nephews little 5 year old girl is the new owner,thanks for all the comments and picture looking,jeff


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 26, 2011)

OH MY GOODNESS!!!! a pink bow!!! you are a Wonderful Uncle Jeff!!!  great job, thanks for taking us with you too!!!!!!!She needs a pretty pink string to match....I have some pink B50.....want some???  I want a pink bow!!!!!
If I knew how long it needed to be I might can sew up a bow sock for her!!!!!


----------



## whossbows (Jan 26, 2011)

52 IN BOW, i made a red and white string


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 27, 2011)

That sounds like a fine string....looks like peppermint I'll bet!!!(like Judy's arras!!) I'll get busy an make up a sock and bring it to the next shoot. something purty....I promise!!!! I was just kidding about you making me a pink bow........I'm OK, got more bows than I can shoot right now anyway!!!!!! but you sure are a fine fine Great-Uncle......


----------



## johnweaver (Jan 27, 2011)

Good on You!!!


----------

